# seeking advice-nighttime browns with spinning gear



## nyal (Aug 11, 2016)

I have never trout fished during the true deep of night but I am very interested in trying. I use a spin cast set up and do not have fly gear. Almost all research I have done on this leads to sites relative to fly-fishing. I have a few questions for anyone with knowledge on spin cast fishing at night and willing to answer that others might benefit from as well.

1. Which lures? Do spinners and rapalas catch fish during the night? If so, larger or smaller? Would a floating rapala be more effective rather than the sinking? Does color matter in the dark? Any surface lures you might suggest?

2. Does bait/crawlers work at night? There is a section of a trout stream in a nearby park that is fairly open along the banks and might be an ideal spot to take a chair and wait for something that is out hunting to come along. Typically this s not my preferred method of fishing-in fact I've never used it for trout fishing, but if this will work I might try it to start until I become accustomed or more confident with night fishing.

3. If I use bait should I expect to have to suffer through chubs and horned daces?

4. Is there any particular stream bottom to focus on such as sand or gravel or even muck?

5. Do streams that typically really slow down around July become active during the night?

Here are some suggestions I've picked up from the research I've done. Fish shallower water because the big fish are not hiding but rather moving and in search of food. Take 2 flashlights using one as a back up but don't shine light at the river. Be very familiar with section of river I will be fishing, especially if wading. Let somebody know my plan, where I'll be and when I will leave the river, and no matter what stick to my plan. Any other suggestions or pointers?

PM's are definitely welcomed. Let me say "Thank You" in advance to anyone willing to share information.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry Bro, I got nuthin'. I don't fish trout at night.

You might want to take an old Rapala and paint it jet Black though for a better silhouette in the dark. This also works when it's low and clear in the daytime as well...

My .02

My advice: Go do it. And keep your findings secret.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Black and gold number 11 rapala.


----------



## nyal (Aug 11, 2016)

PunyTrout said:


> Sorry Bro, I got nuthin'. I don't fish trout at night.
> 
> You might want to take an old Rapala and paint it jet Black though for a better silhouette in the dark. This also works when it's low and clear in the daytime as well...
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to reply. I like your suggestions of using black paint. Dark days dark baits as they say, so it makes sense when thinking of the silhouette against a dark canvas. Your suggestion of keeping a few secrets-well, that's just sound, solid advice.

As far as going and just doing it, I'm hoping to get out this week.


----------



## nyal (Aug 11, 2016)

plugger said:


> Black and gold number 11 rapala.


Great. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't think I have ever used a lure at night. I do remember many late nights on the Rifle River with dad when I was a kid. He used to catch big browns on crawlers. Now I use my fly rod with a mouse patterns to entice big strikes. I would assume a floating rap would get similar results. Fish it as close as possible to cover. You should definitely scope out the water before hand and know what you are getting into. Things can go wrong very quickly in the dark. Good luck!


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

^^ what BB said. Try some of those bass fishers frog baits, or mice I have seen them work. I generally use a fly rod, but have seen others using spinners and catching fish.

D


----------



## nyal (Aug 11, 2016)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I don't think I have ever used a lure at night. I do remember many late nights on the Rifle River with dad when I was a kid. He used to catch big browns on crawlers. Now I use my fly rod with a mouse patterns to entice big strikes. I would assume a floating rap would get similar results. Fish it as close as possible to cover. You should definitely scope out the water before hand and know what you are getting into. Things can go wrong very quickly in the dark. Good luck!


Thank you. After doing some thinking, that is my plan (using crawlers) for my first nighttime adventure which I can hopefully squeeze in this week. My plan of attack, which isn't much of an attack, is to set up like one might for suckers and wait it out. Just before I quit I plan on messing around for a bit with a rapala from the bank to get myself familiar with casting in the dark. 

Again, thanks to you, Plugger, and PunyTrout for offering up some guidance/ideas.


----------



## nyal (Aug 11, 2016)

flyrodder46 said:


> ^^ what BB said. Try some of those bass fishers frog baits, or mice I have seen them work. I generally use a fly rod, but have seen others using spinners and catching fish.
> 
> D


Awesome. You must have posted right before my last post when I thanked the others. So...thanks.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

nyal said:


> Thank you. After doing some thinking, that is my plan (using crawlers) for my first nighttime adventure which I can hopefully squeeze in this week. My plan of attack, which isn't much of an attack, is to set up like one might for suckers and wait it out. Just before I quit I plan on messing around for a bit with a rapala from the bank to get myself familiar with casting in the dark.
> 
> Again, thanks to you, Plugger, and PunyTrout for offering up some guidance/ideas.


If you are plunking crawlers, you may want to suspend the bait above the bottom. You can you a marshmallow, wobble glow, or anything that has enough buoyancy to lift the weight of the worm off of the bottom. Don't discount larger minnows for by trout, or even spawn bags.

Good luck.


----------



## meatfishhunter (Jan 6, 2015)

I have done well with small glow spoons and spinners. I have even got a few on twister tails at night. You will take more fish on flies but it can be done with spinning gear with success as well.


----------



## michigandrake (May 17, 2012)

If you are thinking bait try a lighted float, jig head and live bait of choice. I've landed some pig browns over the years with the setup.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You can throw a big mouse-fly with spinning gear. I learned about Mousin for Browns that way, and it worked great. Read up on "Mousing for Brown Trout" online, and see what you can come up with. The strikes are wild in pitch black.


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Jitterbug, black and yellow. Hold on.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

Black and/or white streamers work so Id be shocked if black and/or white rapalas don't.


----------



## lazyike (Apr 20, 2006)

Look for sand or gravel bars near deep holes or log jams. Start out fishing crawlers or spawn sacks with enough weight to hold your setup on the sandbar. If you catch stonerollers or sculpins DO NOT DISCARD. Use them to make cut bait rigs. Cut off the head and skin them leaving the tail. Hook the cutbait on a baitholder hook through the body of the bait and let the bait lay on the sand or gravel bar. Deadly on big browns although any trout will take it. Makes a tough bait that should last for several fish. Works well also if the water is high and muddy.

The darker the night the better. Especially a dark night with little wind. Always seemed when the mosquitos were at their worst the fishing was the best.


----------



## OldBuck (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm a fly guy but have a friend in Wisconsin who uses Rapalas at night and consistently catches some real monsters. I can't tell you the size number of the lure, but the body is about 5 inches long, I'd guess. He removes the bottom treble hooks and replaces them with single-pointed hooks. He claims it cuts down on hangups without significantly hindering hookups with fish. He claims color doesn't matter after dark. During the day, he prefers black/gold and black/silver.

You might experiment with that.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If you have a pier, river mouth or a good beach nearby try surf casting with live minnows, crawlers, or spawn bags. Usually I set two bait rigs and cast glo cleos with the third rig.


----------



## nyal (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you to everybody for the advice. I made it out once this week and there is definitely a learning curve with fishing in the dark. 

Here's a summary of how it went. First cast-snag and break off. Second cast-snag and break off. Third cast-horned dace. Fourth cast-snag but was able to work it free. I fished for an hour and a half (10-11:30) and never had a trout on, although I do believe I heard two slurp at the surface when I switched to casting a rapala.

I'd be lying if I didn't say it was a little frustrating but hopefully it will be that much more rewarding when I do land one in the dark.  I'd be lying through my teeth if I didn't say I got spooked out there a couple of times. My primitive survival instincts must have kicked on like they never have before, because my ears were *very* tuned in to every slight sound in the surrounding woods.

Again, thanks to everyone and although I didn't get any trout that time I'm still going to give two or three more rounds to try and figure this out


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

nyal said:


> I'd be lying through my teeth if I didn't say I got spooked out there a couple of times. My primitive survival instincts must have kicked on like they never have before, because my ears were *very* tuned in to every slight sound in the surrounding woods.


When I started coyote hunting at night, that's exactly how I was. I was jumpy and on edge the whole time. Now im as relaxed as I would be walking through a park during the day.


----------

